# Sussex and Kent Meets?



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Are there any meets regular or otherwise in those areas?
Would be nice to meet some other TTers(when it stops pissing down).
I've been looking on here for a while and not seen anything local(apologies if i've missed them).Any comments appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Here's the Kent one

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=93878

Really good bunch of guys, put it this way i sold my TT almost a year ago  and still look forward to the monthly meets and curry ....its like the TT forum Live


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sounds good, cheers Bam.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi there,

Thats the same thing i looked at when i joined on this forum i live near lakeside (dartford) and im trying to get a southend meet if you look at the forum its on there and i want to do a meet at lakeside if you could give your feedback on this that would be good as its a little slow getting people to say they will come !!!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Essex Audi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thats the same thing i looked at when i joined on this forum i live near lakeside (dartford) and im trying to get a southend meet if you look at the forum its on there and i want to do a meet at lakeside if you could give your feedback on this that would be good as its a little slow getting people to say they will come !!!!!


Have you thought it may be a little close the the LEEK one already perhaps?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Essex Audi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thats the same thing i looked at when i joined on this forum i live near lakeside (dartford) and im trying to get a southend meet if you look at the forum its on there and i want to do a meet at lakeside if you could give your feedback on this that would be good as its a little slow getting people to say they will come !!!!!


Do younot want to pay the pound each way to go through the tunnel??? :wink:

The LEEK meet is right on your dorrstep, why dont you come to the next one?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Essex Audi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Perhaps we can all chip in! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Essex Audi said:
> ...


Only on the way there, on the way home Renton72 often jumps the Thames in the Style of the Snake river jumping Evel Knievel.................he runs a lot more boost on the way home  :twisted:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> [
> Only on the way there, on the way home Renton72 often jumps the Thames in the Style of the Snake river jumping Evel Knievel.................he runs a lot more boost on the way home  :twisted:


 :lol: chris knevil signing in!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Also for most Essex peoples. Going to Kent is like going into Enemy Terratory. 

Guys btw. Cant promise as anything can pop up but i'll be trying to get to the next LEEK meet. That is in KENT at BLUEWATER. Which is just over the QE2 BRIDGE. Which links ESSEX and KENT together and is only 10 MINUTES from LAKESIDE.

ALSO!!!!! LEEK. Stands for LONDON EAST, ESSEX and KENT!!!!! So YES there are MEETS that cover ESSEX and KENT 

THANKING YOU PLEASE


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Guys btw. Cant promise as anything can pop up but i'll be trying to get to the next LEEK meet.


It will be good to see you if you can make it Jamie.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

ha ha ok i get the point

LEEK meet it is cant wait

see you there


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Guys btw. Cant promise as anything can pop up but i'll be trying to get to the next LEEK meet.
> ...


Woooo hoooo the legend returns!!!! 8) :wink:

A3 or RS4 though eh?????????????? :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

thehornster said:


> Essex Audi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


But then if it's a 'LEEK' meet why is not held in other counties from time to time to represent the title? Essex is a big county from top to bottom and for some, Kent maybe too far.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dotti said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Essex Audi said:
> ...


LEEK represents the people/forum members not the area of the meets.Its hard enough trying to get people to the same one each month let alone a different place each month. What a knightmare that would be! :?


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

True very True well said that man

when is the meets every month is it last wednesday of each month i was told it has shut down as police shut the road off or was that another meet

Thanks andy


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Essex Audi said:


> True very True well said that man
> 
> when is the meets every month is it last wednesday of each month i was told it has shut down as police shut the road off or was that another meet
> 
> Thanks andy


Hi Andy

Ive no idea what meet your talking about.Ours are generaly once a month on a sunday afternoon.Been going for two years now with over 50 different TT's which have been along.The most at one meet we had was 33,normally around 10-15.

We have never had any trouble with bluewater.

John


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

thehornster said:


> Essex Audi said:
> 
> 
> > True very True well said that man
> ...


oh ok mate sorry didn't no about this one silly me ........ sorry when is this one and yes you said its very month cool

ill be seeing you there then nice to meet you  b


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Essex Audi said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Essex Audi said:
> ...


Cool see you there bud! If you need anything in the meantime give me a shout,Vagcom etc Renton72 may be able to do this if you would like.But hes at the nottinghill carnival this month i think .


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

sorry only been on this site for 16 days can you explain vagcom renton72 etc

and sorry when is the meet

i no school boy error ha ha but im from essex


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

thehornster said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


I thought LEEK stood for London East, Essex and Kent and those who lived in those areas hence 'LEEK'! :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dotti said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Sorry isn't that what i said :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

thehornster said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Maybe the reason why it is difficult to get people together for this meet is because you hold it in the same place every time and don't vary it about!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dotti said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Do you honestly think that would be actualy be possible? 
I dont have that much trouble getting people along.And i have asked if they wanted it moved to essex before as most come from there,but because the curry house looks after us so well and the pub is so nice they didnt want to.

Anyway i cant see what your worrying about ,you said you were coming to ours in the early days 2 or 3 times and never showed.as with the big event meet last year.
So you should understand how awkward it can be to quarante the people turning up each time Abi.

It would be great for Andy to start meets all over the place,good luck to him.
Its just disheartening when you dont get many replies or people turning up.
He can pop along to ours see what its all about and ask the guys face to face if they fancy one nearer to home.
I certainly dont mind coming over the water to one,they have been coming here for nearly 2 1/2 years.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Poxy A3...But im working on it. Almost put a deposit down on the S5 until i saw it in the flesh.

Might bring the new bitch.....But the only thing she hates more than cars. Is twats standing around talking about cars. :lol: So i'll see if i can work on her....Good job shes into my other hobbies though :twisted: More pics John? lol


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Go get her tiger!!!!

Well said John....As far as regular meets go. The LEEK meet on average has the most people turn up i would say. Well except the Scottish mob. But then what else is there to do up there?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Seems to me like you expect people to attend you regular monthly little meet and yet if someone else stands in with a meet elsewhere you don't make any attempt to attend?

Sunday nights - yeah make it so bloody ideal to venture out when you have little ones to get ready for school the next day and Sunday being a 'family' day also. Sure sign none if you lot have a family yet to comitt to! :roll: . That is why partly the reason in the past I have said I would come and then had to back out because my family come first and for whatever reason hardly go now. Whatever the case I am not going to argue this as you stand your stance John on your Sunday afternoon/evening Leek event, but I was only making a point and suggestion about altering it every now and then so maybe more of a wider circle meeting up thats all.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dotti said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Seems to me like you expect people to attend you regular monthly little meet and yet if someone else stands in with a meet elsewhere you don't make any attempt to attend?

Erm yes we do!i dont know where thats come from :? We never knock any meet,this all stems from someone saying people dont seem too intrested in another near by 

Sunday nights - yeah make it so bloody ideal to venture out when you have little ones to get ready for school the next day and Sunday being a 'family' day also. Sure sign none if you lot have a family yet to comitt to! :roll: . That is why partly the reason in the past I have said I would come and then had to back out because my family come first and for whatever reason hardly go now. 
Most of the guys do have children etc but still come along when they can,and some bring their kids along.i have also asked if they would like it moved to mid week like normans,but again not intrested.

Whatever the case I am not going to argue this as you stand your stance John on your Sunday afternoon/evening Leek event, but I was only making a point and suggestion about altering it every now and then so maybe more of a wider circle meeting up thats all.

If varied areas are what your after then surely you'd travel around to the other meets,Normans ,Pauls ,Vics etc. Some travel upto 2hrs to get to our meet ,so we must be doing something right.Its great when you have established meets/pubs/restaurants that look after you.

Once again as ive said this all stemmed from two forum members asking if there are any meets in this area.So suggesting to them about travelling 10mins or so down the road to check one out can't be too cheeky surely :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well said John 

It's hard enough getting one regular venue and trying to make sure most people are happy with the location, etc. If you start moving events around you risk losing some of your main regulars and possibly some of the benefits of loyalty with the venue.

All the reps have pretty large areas so it's impossible to please all the people all the time, but we do our best to come up with a good location and timing that keeps as many people as possible happy. Some may have to drive a little further than others, but getting there can be part of the fun - that's what the cars are for after all :wink: Criteria for a good venue can make it very difficult to find - good carpark, good food, spacious with an accommodating manager, discount and of course an agreeable location; so once you've found a good one it's prudent to stick with it. My regular venue shut down and it's a real pita trying to find another one :? 

If others want to organise meets that suit their needs, then that's great - it all adds to the community  But as John rightly pointed out - he was just letting the OP know that there already is a local one in the area he was asking about :wink:

Just my two-penneth


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Paul :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think the Curry is $hit anyway :roll: :roll:

So much so I'm taking the family and mother in law :twisted: this Sunday, maybe i can get Yousuf to remap her curry  :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> I think the Curry is $hit anyway :roll: :roll:
> 
> So much so I'm taking the family and mother in law :twisted: this Sunday, maybe i can get Yousuf to remap her curry  :lol:


The mother in law will be running on full chat on Monday! the chilli remap special, turn up the boost! :lol: :lol: Best get the toilet paper in the fridge mate!!!!!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Curry is $hit anyway :roll: :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

I understand the LEEK bit however what about the Sussex area is that then Leeks? 

Just down here on the South Coast a gloomy town called Hastings thats East Sussex. I know of plenty good places for a curry any day of the week & a splash in the sea on a cold or hot day :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I was working in Hastings the other week, gloomy isn't the word. It was worse than Sittingbourne and that is the village of the damned.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

TGS said:


> I understand the LEEK bit however what about the Sussex area is that then Leeks?
> 
> Just down here on the South Coast a gloomy town called Hastings thats East Sussex. I know of plenty good places for a curry any day of the week & a splash in the sea on a cold or hot day :lol:


Check out the ttoc website mate :wink: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/reps.php


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

TGS said:


> I understand the LEEK bit however what about the Sussex area is that then Leeks?
> 
> Just down here on the South Coast a gloomy town called Hastings thats East Sussex. I know of plenty good places for a curry any day of the week & a splash in the sea on a cold or hot day :lol:


God, gloomy is too good a word for Hastings!!!
The words sh1te and hole more appropriately sum it up!!!!
And I live over in the posh bit, St. Leonards!!! :wink:


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

Sussex_Paul said:


> God, gloomy is too good a word for Hastings!!!
> The words sh1te and hole more appropriately sum it up!!!!
> And I live over in the posh bit, St. Leonards!!! :wink:


Oct TT2 Shall have my eyes peeled as I also live in the posh bit St Leonards 
:wink:


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, roll on October!!!
There's few enough TT's in town as it is. Haven't seen a MKII locally, have you?
Shall keep an eye out for your's - sure I'll recognise the plate! 8)


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Sussex Paul & TGS

Well chances are a Petrol Blue mk2 whizzing through your towns is most likely me supposedly working! well driving from Lewes to Canterbury or where ever i'm meant to be

Regards

Jdmave


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

Sussex_Paul said:


> Yes, roll on October!!!
> There's few enough TT's in town as it is. Haven't seen a MKII locally, have you?
> Shall keep an eye out for your's - sure I'll recognise the plate! 8)


I think I saw you today going up Blackman ave about 2.45 in EK07 KU or some thing like that it was a beaut though. I was in my van the mrs mainly drives the TT


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Wasn't me!!
Didn't pick mine up til 11th Oct in the end (57 plate)
Have spent most of the time in and around town swerving to avoid the many potholes and sunken manhole covers! Nightmare!
My alloys are still pristine, so you can tell the Mrs hasn't driven mine yet!!


----------

